
Servers: Why Thrifty Isn't Nifty  - makimaki
http://www.forbes.com/2008/08/10/cio-cheap-servers-tech-cio-cx_kb_0811servers.html
======
pongle
There are some interesting numbers in there, but it does seem a little like a
plug for one of the author's reports. The message seems to be that when buying
a server, consider the running and housing costs when calculating the TCO.
Just like you should with a car...

------
patrickg-zill
He doesn't know what he is talking about; in that every company I know of,
will have a build-vs-buy discussion before blindly going ahead and building
their own DC.

------
lsc
wow. Uh, first, a 300W server is moderately heavy. I run core2quad boxes w/8G
ram and they run about 120W. I soppose if you had dual quad core xeons, 300W
isn't unheard of, but that's a beefy server. power(and cooling) in a
datacenter in the bay area costs me around $400/month for 2000W (1500W usable
if you are smart) so that is $400/month or $4800/year for 5 300W servers, or
$960/year/box (for a massive 300W box.)

so I'm not seeing where he's getting $8000... Well, I guess it's more
expensive to build a datacenter than to rent, I guess? then why not rent?

------
stcredzero
So the lesson is: the fewer boxes you can get away with, the better?

